# Fort Bend CCA Banquet and Boat Raffle



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Please consider joining us for our annual Banquet on April 25, 2013 at Fort Bend County Fair Grounds. Your entry includes 1 year CCA membership, meal and beer. If you can't join us, please consider buying a boat raffle ticket; you do not have to be present to win. I live in Richmond and work in the energy cooridor in Houston. PM or email me.

[email protected]


----------

